# Navigations-Symbolleiste im Popup ausblenden



## shikaa (2. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bastle momentan für Freunde an einer Band Website und hierbei habe ich nun einen Player eingebaut, sodass wenn man auf den Songtitel klickt dieser in einem kleinen Popup-Window abgespielt wird. Mein Problem ist nun, dass dieses Popup Fenster inkl. Navigations-Symbolleiste erscheint (sprich der URL), was ich aber nicht möchte, weils einfach blöd aussieht. Wie kann ich das ausblenden? Mit welchem Befehl und wo baue ich den ein? Ich bin absolut kein Experte, sondern habe ein Template genommen was ich nun umbaue. Klappt relativ gut, aber manchmal stoße ich an meine Grenzen


----------



## tombe (2. März 2013)

Wie öffnest/erstellst du das Popup Fenster?

Wenn du es mit *window.open()* machst, kannst du veschiedene Parameter angeben die das Aussehen beeinflussen, siehe hier.


```
fenster = window.open("dateiname.html", "Titel des Fensters", "location=no, menubar=no, height=200, width=200");
```


----------

